# Lip chip repair? Or not?



## lblackvelvet (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello all Members,  I have been experimenting in minor bottle repairs.  So I think it is repairing them!  Maybe you will disagree with my way of repairing my bottle. I did alter the bottles length 1/32' or so to remove the chip by slowly removing the lip to remove the undamaged lip to recede below the damaged area. Then I tried to bevel the blob top inside and outside to as close to the original as I could. This was my first attempt at this repair and It was very nerve racking and time consuming. The hardest part was polishing the sanded areas back to the original shine. I will post a before and after picture and would like to get some feed back, Positive or negative!  Please note: I only tried this on two bottles that I plan to keep in my collection, NOT, try to sell them or pass them off as original bottles!!  Thanks,   Kevin.....


----------



## lblackvelvet (Oct 29, 2013)

After repair picture.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Oct 29, 2013)

second bottle picture before repair.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Oct 29, 2013)

second bottle after repair.


----------



## chosi (Oct 30, 2013)

So you've ground the blob down to where there is no damage, loosing 1/32nd of an inch in the process?I guess the historian in me doesn't like the fact that you've altered the blob, and would prefer a repair that somehow puts back the glass that was broken off.  But I gotta admit, it does look pretty nice.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Chosi,   That is why I posted this on here, To get honest replies!!  I know I altered the bottle as described above.  But, The bottles were low end bottles and ugly!! Now they are still low end bottles, But, look 100% better! I do agree with you and some other members that altering a bottle can harm the value. I had nothing to lose by removing the lip chip's on these two bottles. I would never sell them or trade them without disclosing information about altering these bottles. Thanks for your honest opinion!!  Kevin...


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice work Kev!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you Charlie,  It is a lot of work, But to me it was worth it!!! The bottles were to nice to have the lip damage.


----------

